# CPT 8000 Bluetooth - Any Intrest in a Class Action Lawsuit to Motivate BMW?



## beach bum (Mar 1, 2006)

*Since it appears that BMW does not give a schit about it customers in regard to getting the phone to work in their top of the line car, it may be time for the car owners to help motivate BMW with a class action Lawsuit. I will bet that the potential bad publicity as well as the posibility of a HUGE payout will make them pay attention to their car owners that they have been ignoring for a while now.

Anybody have any thoughts on this? *


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

No thoughts but I m pissed too, my phone doesnt work with my bMW either

KZ


----------



## batman2 (Oct 1, 2006)

I feel the same but I wouldnt know where to start.:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Class action lawsuits only pay out well to the lawyers and original starter of the lawsuit, others may get $20 or less.

I'm quite happy with my CPT8000 with sprint, but it would be nice to use bluetooth.


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

guys,

I am not into the Bluetooth technology that much, is there a particular frquency that the BMW is trying to match with the phone when the phone is searching for a device. 

I had a nokia 6682 that worked with my BMW but it wasn't 100% compatible as in I couldnt see my address book on the Nav LCD. Had a Moto Razor that worked perfect with it, I used all the features of the BMW when connected to the moto.

KZ


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Now I have a Samsung D807 and they dont work with BMW bluetooth sys. arggggggggg!!!!

KZ


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Check this out. In USA these are the only phones with the respective providers that are compatible:

http://www.bmwusa.com/owners/bluetooth/phones

KZ


----------



## silverman (Nov 12, 2006)

if your car came with a cpt 8000 phone than at the moment I heard bmw is currently testing a ulf kit that will work in your car. you will still need a bluetooth phone (see the above link) but check with your dealer and have them contact bmw. the fix maybee closer than you think.


----------



## beach bum (Mar 1, 2006)

Ya, Ya, Ya,
Been hearin that stuff for several years now. I think they are waitting for the 6 year warranty to expire. All the Jap Rice Burner cars got Bluetooth heck you can even get it in American cars now!:rofl:


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

silverman said:


> if your car came with a cpt 8000 phone than at the moment I heard bmw is currently testing a ulf kit that will work in your car. you will still need a bluetooth phone (see the above link) but check with your dealer and have them contact bmw. the fix maybee closer than you think.


:blah: If BMW is working on a fix (and I'm sure they are) that means they have recognized the problem and working on correcting it. That is about all you could hope for in a class action suit so I doubt if starting one would do any good. (Unless you are an attorney.)


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

If the Moto E815 works, I'd suspect my E816 would work too. But I don't have a Bimmer with factory BT on. :dunno:


----------



## asci01 (Jun 1, 2006)

beach bum said:


> Ya, Ya, Ya,
> Been hearin that stuff for several years now. I think they are waitting for the 6 year warranty to expire. All the Jap Rice Burner cars got Bluetooth heck you can even get it in American cars now!:rofl:


It's out. Part # is 84-11-0-410-148


----------

